# [risolto] Duplicare, fare una copia di  Gentoo

## effeuno

Non so se sono OT, se si me ne scuso ma ho un problema di questo genere:

recuperato un vecchio lifebook ed installato Gentoo con wireless pcmcia, ssh, xorg, xfce4, come da miei post precedenti. 

Tutto perfettamente funzionante...

Ieri sera il disco da 20 GB ha deciso di andare in pensione senza nessun preavviso   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Premesso che prima di installare il tutto lo avevo testato con i tools di Ultimate Boot CD.

Adesso ho un disco da 40  GB e mi accingo a ricominciare da capo......

Domanda: esiste un modo per fare una copia di tutto il lavoro, una sorta di virtualizzazione.... magari utilizzando un disco esterno oppure......

Avete delle idee in merito???

Grazie, per eventuali suggerimenti, e/o correzioni.Last edited by effeuno on Fri Jun 24, 2011 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Cerca per stage4 o "stage 4" (ma anche per "RAID" e come si dice... basta la parola) ed i miei post in risorse DI IERI persino per il caso in cui cambi pc.

Mi chiedo se lo fate apposta... ma non raccolgo... tempo di prendermi una vacanza.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo però ha ragione djinnZ! Ma una ricerca no eh?

Io comunque uso da anni questo e mi trovo benissimo, ma considererei anche di leggere il suo thread. Cavolo l'ha scritto ieri! Nemmeno dovevi cercare chissà dove!

----------

## effeuno

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cavolo però ha ragione djinnZ! Ma una ricerca no eh?
> 
> Io comunque uso da anni questo e mi trovo benissimo, ma considererei anche di leggere il suo thread. Cavolo l'ha scritto ieri! Nemmeno dovevi cercare chissà dove!

 

Ok chiedo scusa se non leggo tutto e sempre..... Non succedera' piu',.

Scusate tutti per il disturbo arrecato.

Saluti e grazie come sempre.....

P.S. non sapevo neanche che esistesse uno stage4.

----------

## mattylux

puoi anche usare rsync -av  /media/xxx /mnt/nuova ci sono diverse discussioni nel forum a riguardo..

io mi sono trovato benissimo quando ho dovuto clonare gentoo sul mio nuovo hard disk del portattile

----------

## effeuno

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> puoi anche usare rsync -av  /media/xxx /mnt/nuova ci sono diverse discussioni nel forum a riguardo..
> 
> io mi sono trovato benissimo quando ho dovuto clonare gentoo sul mio nuovo hard disk del portattile

 

Grazie . Il mio post pero', forse non e' stato inteso, forse non era chiaro, era piu' di carattere generale, nel senso:

cosa fate voi, avete un disco alternativo perfettamente clonato da inserire in sostituzione, tenete tutto su un dvd, o cosa.....

opure posso "virtualizzare" una gentoo perfettamente simile ad esempio su un server (anche se la parola virtualizzazione non so cosa voglia dire in questo contesto)......

----------

## fbcyborg

Io uso gentoo clooner e lo stage 4 (un file tar.bz2) che viene creato lo salvo su un disco esterno. In realtà sono paranoico io, anche perché ho messo anche un RAID 1.   :Laughing: 

Comunque tipicamente un backup è meglio farlo su unità esterne e in caso ripristinare usando quello. Il fatto di avere un disco di scorta con il sistema già pronto non lo vedo molto utile. A questo punto fatti un RAID.

----------

